# [1.6+][free][non-root]privacy protect



## PrivacyManager (Jun 21, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: ADB

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
*Privacy Manager is a Android app which can protect you private information no need to root.*
*The website of Privacy Manager.*

*







*

*★PRIVATE SPACE is a private place to keep your SMS and calls. You need to add the private number to the contacts. we will move the SMS and call from the system to here. You need to set a password (which is used to open PRIVACY SPACE). You can also create several spaces for different contacts.*

*★IMAGE LOCKER is a function to protect important pictures (private photos, business images and so on). *
**Selected images vanish from your photo gallery. Your public gallery remains available to your friends. 
*You just set a password (which is used to open IMAGE LOCKER). 
*This function will encrypt the source files physically, so even the others get the copy from the SD card, they will not be able to see it either.*

*★APP LOCKER is a function to keep certain app private. With the help of APP LOCKER, you may prevent your sensitive info from unwanted eyes. *
**You need to set a password (which is used to open the app from the system) anyone who picked up your mobile will not see any private information. 
*APP LOCKER can lock even the system apps (Google Play Store, Contacts, Phone, Gmail, Gallery, Gtalk&#8230.*

*★DISGUISE CALL and DISGUISE SMS Imagine this situation: important customers call you in a business meeting. You do not want the others who can see your phone know who the caller really is. This function is really useful for James bond, I think. *
*★FAKE CALL sometimes, you are in a social meeting, you want to leave early but do not have a decent excuse. 
* You can set a caller to call you at whatever time you want and you can even prerecord their spoken words.
*This convenient feature also provides many configuration options (when to ring; Ring tone; how many times; background talk) All these could make this talk real.*

*Download from Google Play.*


----------



## PrivacyManager (Jun 21, 2013)

Download APK.


----------

